# Pregnant cat, bad smell



## Jwalton09 (Aug 31, 2018)

hi everyone! 

First time posting, I just want to say prior to my query, my cat is booked into the vet but had no appointments until tomorrow AM. 

My cat tink is pregnant confirmed by the vet a week ago, (not a planned pregnancy!! But the in laws were watching the cat and decided it was appropriate to let her out on heat even though I left strict instructions to not let her out!) we think she is roughly 3.5 weeks now. 
I have been away for 2 days and my father in law mentioned that she smelt quite foul this morning. I immediately checked her and she does smell quite bad, sorry abit graphic but it is like a foul smelling Poo! I have checked her vaginal area and can’t see any discharge but wandered if this was the start of a miscarriage? 

I’ve never dealt with a cat pregnancy before so I am clueless! 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Could also be anal gland problems but the vet will let you know. 

Next time you get a female cat spaying her at 4 months will stop the in-laws inadvertently landing you with a litter of kittens.


----------



## Jwalton09 (Aug 31, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> Could also be anal gland problems but the vet will let you know.
> 
> Next time you get a female cat spaying her at 4 months will stop the in-laws inadvertently landing you with a litter of kittens.


Thanks didn't think about anal glands!

I'm aware of that, but with her being an indoor cat I had put it off (Stupidly) I've already beaten myself up to a pulp over this!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

She can still be spayed asap, no need for her to have this litter.


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

How old is she?


----------



## Jwalton09 (Aug 31, 2018)

She’s is just over a year old,

I’m not here to be judged I was here for advice


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The vet will examine her tomorrow and diagnose the problem but even if she is not losing the kittens, it will still be safer to spay her.


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

Jwalton09 said:


> She's is just over a year old,
> 
> I'm not here to be judged I was here for advice


I don't think anyone's judging, you clearly were trying to be responsible.
I was just trying to gage how old she is and whether it would actually be safe for her to have a litter.
As a pp said she can be spayed now and then there's no more issue or the responsibly and dangers of birth and then a whole litter of kittens. Just trying to make sure you have all the info and options you need to make a decision


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

As Oriental Slave said the bad smell could be due to blocked anal glands. Also there is a possibility as she is unspayed she might have a nasty infection in her womb causing the smell. It's called 'Pyometra' and can happen to cats who are unspayed and thus keep coming into call without being mated. 

I would get her seen by the vet a.s.a.p.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Open Pyo can smell, but the discharge is clearly visible.
Closed Pyo, where there is no discharge has other signs the cat is unwell.


----------



## Jwalton09 (Aug 31, 2018)

When I took her to the vets last Saturday, the vet said, you can either get her a spay and abortion today, or I wouldn’t at all, I don’t know her reasons for saying this as I was under the illusion she could be spayed at any time, unfortunately I didn’t have the £120 she wanted that day. We have the vets in 45 min, so we will see, I think you guys are right with the anal glands as she has discharge coming from her bottom not her vagina. (I clearly saw it) I will discuss spaying again with the vet today as we are seeing another vet. 

Thanks for advice


----------



## Jwalton09 (Aug 31, 2018)

Just her anal glands thanks for advice everyone


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jwalton09 said:


> When I took her to the vets last Saturday, the vet said, you can either get her a spay and abortion today, or I wouldn't at all, I don't know her reasons for saying this as I was under the illusion she could be spayed at any time, unfortunately I didn't have the £120 she wanted that day. We have the vets in 45 min, so we will see, I think you guys are right with the anal glands as she has discharge coming from her bottom not her vagina. (I clearly saw it) I will discuss spaying again with the vet today as we are seeing another vet.
> 
> Thanks for advice


Your vet advised not to spay? I would go somewhere else if that's the case.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Your vet advised not to spay? I would go somewhere else if that's the case.


I agree.

An accidental litter from unknown male (could be carrying all sorts of disease etc.) is really not a great idea.

The cost could be more than £120 in the long run and the World is not short of moggie kittens needing a home 

I'd save her from the ordeal of pregnancy and birth and spay for her own future health too.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

MilleD said:


> Your vet advised not to spay? I would go somewhere else if that's the case.


Perhaps meant as spay her right away, don't wait another week where she'll be even further along in the pregnancy.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Perhaps meant as spay her right away, don't wait another week where she'll be even further along in the pregnancy.


That was my reading as well. Sadly £120 is small beer compare to a C-section, and also the cost of raising a litter.



Jwalton09 said:


> with her being an indoor cat I had put it off


All female cats not part of a registered pedigree breeding program are best neutered at 4 months. Never coming into call minimises their risk of breast cancer, it just about completely removes the risk of pyometra, plus some girls are very very noisy and/or pee all over the place when in call and you have no way of knowing in advance what a cat will be. Also means if they accidentally escape (and females in call can be veritable Housinis) they can't get pregnant.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> That was my reading as well. Sadly £120 is small beer compare to a C-section, and also the cost of raising a litter.


Won't argue with the C-section, but is the cost of raising a litter actually that expensive when you're cutting plenty of corners?

The majority of people whose cats get pregnant accidentally don't even bother getting the kittens their first vaccination before getting shot of them, let alone a whole course, a microchip or neutering. They also get rid too early, which saves on food costs.

'The new owners can do all that'.

I've seen plenty of Gumtree kittens that have never even been wormed or treated for fleas (or maybe a cheap supermarket product was used).

I think it's possible to raise a litter of kittens cheaply, but you won't be raising them well, you'll compromise their health and welfare, and you'll be passing the buck for the costs to someone else.

That's the way most accidental litters get raised. Makes me sad and cross.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

@Ceiling Kitty Agree 100% with everything you have said and it makes me sad & cross as well.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I've seen plenty of Gumtree kittens that have never even been wormed or treated for fleas (or maybe a cheap supermarket product was used).


That's a tiny expense in the grand scheme of raising a litter. The one I begrudged most was cat litter - doesn't help kittens grow, doesn't do anything useful and just hits the bin. Even if an 'accidental' breeder only keeps kittens for eight weeks they've still got to provide litter trays for half of that. The expense I never dared to quantify was utilities. The washing machine is on every day with an extra load of kitten blankets and in winter there's drying too - we'll let consumables such as soap powder slide under the radar. In winter there's extra heating and in a hot summer it costs to keep kittens cool.

Makes you wonder why I did it for so long. I've certainly got more money in my pocket than I ever did when breeding


----------

